# How to give wood an old/vintage look



## nikolais (Jun 5, 2017)

Hey Guys,

my how to give wood an beautiful old and vintage look only with an Bunsen burnen is now online with english subtitle.

its realy an easy way to give new wood or pallets a really interesting look.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I will never understand why someone would take something new and deliberately make it look old a beat-up. Why not just shop at garage sales for furniture and, in this case, flooring?


----------



## x6against7 (Nov 20, 2017)

agreed


----------



## Jeppe (Jan 9, 2018)

Indeed, in case you're upheld with a decent spending plan, you can go for vintage furniture. Putting vintage furniture at key spots of your home is a decent method to give your home a great look, deserving of notice and appreciation. We as a whole need our space to be our own, to reflect ourselves, and to be essentially impeccable all around. On the off chance that you might want more ideas and information, you can converse with us. 
We are a highly motivated engineers who provide both advice and services to clients like remodelling, refurbishments and all sorts of civil engineering across Europe. :wink2::wink2:


----------

